

Google Enterprise Blog: Store and Share files in the cloud with Google Docs  - ypk
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2010/01/store-and-share-files-in-cloud-with.html

======
yarapavan
Dropbox look-alike?

May be more than that, memeoconnect for Google Apps lets you edit files
offline too.

